# Culiflower shroons



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They are ediable but I don't have a recipe just for them. I use them justmlike the morels.

When they get this borwn stuff they are starting to go by.





These real white ones are great.





Not sure what this is. Havn't found it in my fungi book.





 Al


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

its a slime.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

or jelly fungus.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is more like jell. keeps it's shape when picked up from the ground.

 Al


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Are the cauliflower mushrooms a variety of coral fungus?


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I've eaten coral mushrooms, but please be careful. Some species are documented as being edible and some as poisonous.


----------

